# Barrel light mount for 12 ga ?



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Just wondering if anone has any info on a good barrel mounted light for 12 ga. Ive looked online and through the large stack of catalogs I have, and can't seem to find a light for night hunting. Lots of scope mounted lights, and tactical lights (which I'm not sure would have the range for hunting and don't have a red lens) but can't find one that will attach to the underside of the barrel. The only one I found was for a 20 ga. Im starting to think I might have to make something myself. I hunt alone so having someone else run the light is not really an option. I know theres got to be something out there. Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

There are plenty of different mounts out there for 1". What is the diameter of your barrel? What color light do you want? I've got some 300 lumen white lights that I'm selling to techs at work for $12, they take 1 AA battery and zoom from flood to spot.

There are many light options out there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is one option
http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a750520e5

many others
http://www.ebay.com/...mount&_osacat=0

you might want to check out NOXX flashlights and headlamps

http://www.noxxflashlights.com/reddagger.html


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have one from Wildlife Technology and the light come with an adjustable barrel/scope mount....the mount works well and light is very bright. Comes in red or green. I have had it mounted on my scope and on my 12ga barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a link to a page in the "buy ,sell, trade" forum. Click the link in the first post. Light and mount in one kit !

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13920-wts-nite-hunter-illumination-system/


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

The barrel with is a hair under 1", I wasnt sure if the scope mounted lights would fit securely or not. Thanks for all the info guys, I'm sure I can find one based on all your input.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> The barrel with is a hair under 1", I wasnt sure if the scope mounted lights would fit securely or not. Thanks for all the info guys, I'm sure I can find one based on all your input.


 Post pics of it mounted LOL


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I found what I was looking for! I got the Wicked Hog and Predator kit with all the bells and whistles. Its got the white, red and green leds, scope, barrel and rail mounts, car and home charger, extra battery and stock mount pressure switch. I havnt mounted it yet but I plan on doing so tomorrow so I'll post some pics when I get it all rigged up. I'll also be useing it on the 10 22 I'm building for raccoon hunting, so I'll be sure to put some pics up of that too when its finished. raccoon season is in two weeks, I cant wait!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Here it is, Ill be useing the clamp for the shotgun, when I get the 10 22 together it will be mounted on a side rail.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

My setup is with a Surefire 1000 lumens Cree w/ pressure switch & a mount that I got from eBay.... Under $30 for everything & shines out to 100 yds w/ total visibility--farther than my shotty will shoot, for sure....


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice rig!


----------

